# The Pill



## Sam and Laura (Jan 7, 2012)

Yowza,

Anyone know where you can get the pill from, or if it's possible to get it over the counter in France or other parts of Europe. In the UK it's prescription only. Any help appreciated, could mean a dry spell looming :S

Groovy


----------

